# French press tragedy



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

So, I smashed the glass container of my bodum FP this weekend. Gargh.

I now need to think about replacing it. I could buy a direct replacement for £11. Or, I could go for something a bit more flashy!

I don't particularly like the seal between the plunger and walls of my current model. The latest designs have a seal. Also, a range of FPs with insulated walls are available.

Has anyone had any experience with these? Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

No experience but want an espro press and waiting for the large model to be developed.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

One of the offices I visit for work has these in the drinks area

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodum-Litre-Columbia-Coffee-Maker/dp/B0000A8VUS

Never see them in use. Now Im not a thief but......


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

I could never make a coffee using FP without getting some grounds in the drink,which ruins it for me,so I moved to pour over single cup,not really what you were after but maybe worth a try.

never tried this but looks good

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Hario-Pot-CafeO-2-Cup.html

I've got the single cup type that sits on top of your cup,can't find a link but sure you know the type.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Prefer the french press


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

i dont really understand how some of the cafetiere's on the market are so pricey, its mostly just glass


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

brun said:


> i dont really understand how some of the cafetiere's on the market are so pricey, *its mostly just glass*


I think you just answered your own question









Glass is pretty expensive to make, especially as they have to build redundancy into how much heat it can take, along with the fact there are half a dozen other components. More components, the more expensive it is to make.

Plus, people keep them for quite a long time, so they have to make sure they're getting a healthy margin on each.


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. You say people keep them for a long time - they keep them until they smash! That's what's so attractive about the Bodum Comumbia, or other steel pot - it will never break!

This is currently the top contender.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kitchen-LeXpress-Cafetiere-Double-Stainless/dp/B000VDBL5E/ref=pd_cp_kh_1


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you ever dropped one? Wouldnt recommend you do but I did whilst washing-up it just bounced off the floor ......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is looking good for the price, for single serving

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-Walled-Cafeti%C3%A8re-Plunger-coffee/dp/B0045VE3BM/ref=sr_1_5?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1331719199&sr=1-5


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw one smash once, after just being filled with nearly boiling water. 'Twas not a pretty sight...


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Thought about getting a Chemex instead? I'm enjoying my first ever this very moment after the right filters arrived this morning. It tastes wonderful and isn't really that much extra faff to make than a press. Scales to sit it on while you brew are handy, but that's only an extra tenner. Plus there's the antiquated design, and theatre of it - feels like alchemy.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Dunno, if you've got one yet, but was looking for a cheap small press myself and came by this one from Wilko's

Too big for my needs, mind. I got a nice 2 cup from TK Maxx for a fiver. Also noticed they had 4 glass Bodum espresso cups and saucers for a tenner.


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, guys, but in the end I went for a Bodum Columbia 8 cup. I really like the design, and knowing it won't ever break! The filter is better quality than the standard model, making it easier to clean. Can't vouch for *better coffee*, but can say it makes *good coffee*. The only disappointment is the lid is made of plastic, whereas the body is made from chrome plated metal.


----------



## Coffeeruss (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought one of these a while back after going through far too many glass FP (both at home and work)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-wall-Straight-Sided-Cafetiere-Cup/dp/B00447CXS2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1333832160&sr=8-4

Keeps it warmer longer and tough as old boots.


----------

